# 2 day period-advice please!



## ree

Hi guys well the :witch: got me 1 day late and then only stayed for 2 days, now I'm ALWAYS really heavy and for 5-6 days but this was normal for the 2 days then just stopped!!! Any advice please??


----------



## colsy

Is there a possibility that it was implantation bleeding?


----------



## berrukins

Possibly implantation bleeding or simply a very, very short period. Was :witch: heavy or were you just spotting for the 2 days? If the latter, chances are it could be implantation bleeding 8)

Or were you taking Noristherone before? Norsitherone is the drug taken to delay your period. My friend mentioned that after taking noristherone, her next period was very, very light & short (and she is 100% sure she's not pg) .. it could be the case if so. Although I've taken noristherone before & my next period was normal flow ...


----------



## ree

It was just like my normal period, quite heavy then literally just stopped suddenly not taken anything so can't really understand it. from what I've read about implant bleeding it doesn't seem like that as was TMI red blood, there were no clots though which is very unusual for me.


----------



## berrukins

Hmm sounds like normal AF to me ... did you drink any ginseng tea during those 2 days? Ginseng tea might stop periods temporarily (it's a herbal thing). Or it may be stress? 

As mentioned on wikipedia itself: 
_Eumenorrhea denotes normal, regular menstruation that lasts for a few days (usually 3 to 5 days, but anywhere from 2 to 7 days is considered normal)._

So I guess you're OK, no worries ;)


----------



## mazza2003

This happened to me too on thurs. My AF seemingly came early and last 2 days and was very light. I was convinced that I was pregant all week (lots of symptoms- maybe imaginery!) but since the "AF" I feel totally normal. Its all very confusing!


----------



## ree

That's exactly how I felt, before :witch: arrived I'd of put money on me being pregnant!!


----------



## Sprat

is it worth taking a HPT just to rule it out? xxx:hugs:

Mine was also a bit weird this time round but perhaps all this ttc is putting pressure on our bodies so they are acting a little differently? xx


----------



## mazza2003

I have actually just run out for Oil of Evening primrose oil to try to get some normality to my cycle. From what I have read this could sort things out?


----------



## claire99991

this happend to be last month usually have a 4-5 day heavy period but it lasted 2 days and it was fairly heavy enough for it not to be implantation, also wasnt painful at all, But yea it was just a short period im not to worried about it. xx


----------



## Angel-Mist

This happened to me also last month - Doctor said it was more than likely a chemical pregnancy, as I had certain symptoms for about 2 weeks before the period, cramping, back ache, tender nipples, going to the wee-wee loads. That my next period would be a lot heavier.


----------

